# Senior Assistive Used Home Medical Equipment, Help With Buying or Selling



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2017)

Looks like a useful site for those who want to buy, sell or donate used senior assistive medical equipment.  More here.  http://usedhme.com/



>  
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jan 25, 2017)

I'm not sure if things have changed in the last few years but when I needed durable medical equipment for my mom it was covered by Medicare as long as her doctor provided a prescription.  I remember her wheelchair in particular, the local equipment company billed Medicare a monthly rental fee.  When she no longer needed the chair I contacted the company to see about returning it they told me to keep it.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2017)

Years ago we bought wheelchairs for both of my husbands parents, paid out of pocket and got them at a reasonable price from Dr. Leonard's catalog.  One is in the storage shed that we kept in case one of us needed it, and the other I gave to a lady at a local nursing home whose husband had a major stroke, just like my FIL, gave her some other personal items that were never used when he passed.


----------



## Manatee (Jan 25, 2017)

We bought a rollator in a thrift shop.  Sold a wheel chair in a garage sale.  Bought a cane in a thrift shop.

I have never checked Craigslist for this type of item.


----------

